# Ranunculus Inundatus Emersed?



## crunch2402 (Nov 23, 2007)

Has anybody tried to grow ranunculus inundatus emersed? I want to get a good carpet of it going, and am going to start a carpet of marsilea minuta as well, and just wanted to know if the ranunculus inundatus will do well in emersed form?

Thanks!


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Im growing some emersed right now with no problem. Even under low light its growing low to the substrate. Im also growing marsilea in the same container.

Good luck!


----------



## crunch2402 (Nov 23, 2007)

Awesome!

And is your throwing runners and carpeting as it would submersed?


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah I started with one tiny little sprig of RI about 2 weeks ago now I count 6 or seven. You can push the pace with higher light. Im only using 18 watts of t8.


----------



## cdo4 (Oct 2, 2010)

Any photos of this? I'd like to see how this grows emersed, and are you using any CO2 with it or does exposure to the air remove the need for that? (Or perhaps the low lighting makes CO2 unnecessary?) Thanks.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

cdo4 said:


> Any photos of this? I'd like to see how this grows emersed, and are you using any CO2 with it or does exposure to the air remove the need for that? (Or perhaps the low lighting makes CO2 unnecessary?) Thanks.


I can take a picture, I will post one soon. Almost all aquatic plants will grow emersed quite well, there is really no need to add C02 when growing emersed. I use lower light because im growing backwater crypts. I dont suggest using lots of light for emersed growth, you can but not much need for it.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Here you go, better late than never


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

that looks like coriander hahahahahaha


----------

